# Fire HD With 4G



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a 9" Fire HD with the 4G data plan.  I understand that the plan is on the ATT network, right?  My cell phone carrier is ATT and I've hesitated to add a tablet to my cell plan since I have the old "unlimited" data plan with them and don't want to do anything that would force me to move to a different plan.  How does one activate the data plan on the Fire?  I read that the price is good for 12 months.  Anyone know what happen after that time?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

etexlady said:


> I'm thinking about buying a 9" Fire HD with the 4G data plan. I understand that the plan is on the ATT network, right? My cell phone carrier is ATT and I've hesitated to add a tablet to my cell plan since I have the old "unlimited" data plan with them and don't want to do anything that would force me to move to a different plan. How does one activate the data plan on the Fire? I read that the price is good for 12 months. Anyone know what happen after that time?


I do believe the first year is included in the purchase price of the Kindle. I am sure Ann will be by in a bit with a detailed answered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just checked and it doesn't look like it's changed: if you get 4G, you can buy a data plan at a special price from ATT for the Fire.  You set it up directly from the device and it is $50 for the year. It's separate and apart from any cell phone plan you might have.  

So if you already have ATT, I don't think you could just add it on -- unless you paid the usual price for adding a device. And I'm not even sure you could add it on to an existing plan that way.

When my plan comes up for renewal in November, I don't know if I will do so. I just haven't used it enough.  I thought I would, but I didn't.  AND, I don't know what the renewal terms will be -- it might NOT be the same $50 for the year that it was for the first year.  If it reverts to a 'regular' month to month plan, I probably won't.  If I can get another year for $50, I might, just for the convenience.

That $50 is a limited plan: only 250 MB per month of data.  You do get a $10 for apps from Amazon's appstore.  And all new Fire purchases earn you 500 Amazon coins -- which is effectively a $5 credit in the app store.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

When I received my replacement Fire and attempted to transfer my $50 4G plan over, I messed up and canceled it by accident. They couldn't give it back to me. I was told the best plan they could offer was $30 a month. I have a feeling that is going to be the minimum after the first year.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Appreciate the replies.  I don't think I'll get the Fire.  I have an iPad, wifi only, which I use at home most of the time.  I thought about getting a Fire to take with me on vacation where there is no internet/wifi in the house.  Doesn't make much sense to buy a new tablet, buy replacement apps, etc. so I'll just deal with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Appreciate the replies. I don't think I'll get the Fire. I have an iPad, wifi only, which I use at home most of the time. I thought about getting a Fire to take with me on vacation where there is no internet/wifi in the house. Doesn't make much sense to buy a new tablet, buy replacement apps, etc. so I'll just deal with it.


If you already have iThings, you might want to just upgrade your iPad at some point -- adding it to your existing phone plan. Or use your phone to generate a WiFi hotspot that might be better than what you can get from the campground. Depending on your carrier/plan, there may be an extra cost for that -- but possibly much less than a whole new device. And usually, even if it does cost, you can turn the feature on and off month to month as you need it.

There are also stand alone "MiFi" devices you can get if you don't have a smartphone. . . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you already have iThings, you might want to just upgrade your iPad at some point -- adding it to your existing phone plan. Or use your phone to generate a WiFi hotspot that might be better than what you can get from the campground. Depending on your carrier/plan, there may be an extra cost for that -- but possibly much less than a whole new device. And usually, even if it does cost, you can turn the feature on and off month to month as you need it.
> 
> There are also stand alone "MiFi" devices you can get if you don't have a smartphone. . . . . .


I do believe that both Radio Shack and Best Buy sell the "mifi" devices.

Also if you don't have a smart phone and just need internet while out to check weather or assorted other little stuff, might I recommend a cheap net 10 keyboard phone. Now yes this seems expensive at first but we pay $100 every 6 months for 1500 minutes. Internet is the same price as a call. 1 minute=1 minute.
If you live on your phone not a good deal on the minutes but for just 5 minute quickies it is a great deal. Or they have unlimited everything for $50 a month.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you already have iThings, you might want to just upgrade your iPad at some point -- adding it to your existing phone plan. Or use your phone to generate a WiFi hotspot that might be better than what you can get from the campground. Depending on your carrier/plan, there may be an extra cost for that -- but possibly much less than a whole new device. And usually, even if it does cost, you can turn the feature on and off month to month as you need it.
> 
> There are also stand alone "MiFi" devices you can get if you don't have a smartphone. . . . . .


Can you tell me more about using my iPhone to generate a WiFi hotspot when I am camping?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Can you tell me more about using my iPhone to generate a WiFi hotspot when I am camping?


Nope. . . .because I don't have an iPhone. I can do it with my Android phone, though. It's a function built in to the phone. If you activate it via your carrier, they'll probably charge an additional monthly fee. But there are also apps that let you enable it separately.

We do have an 'apple things' area of the boards here. . . .someone there might have more information about whether any such thing is available for iPhone.


----------

